# 바 있는



## Mallarme

사랑과 이별을 그린 시로 폭발적인 인기를 모은 *바 있는* 원태연 감독의 풍부한 멜로 감성과 대한민국 최고의 멜로 배우들의 열연으로 완성된 러브스토리 ‘슬픔보다 더 슬픈 이야기’는 3월 11일 개봉한다.

What does 바 있는 mean? 

Thanks!


----------



## microzenith

Hello, Mallarme 
Well, I think it's rather difficult to litterally translate "바 있는" into English..
I'm not an expert but I'll try my best to help you. 
It'd be better to understand the contextual meaning of the sentence 
than the phrase alone.

사랑과 이별을 그린 시로 폭발적인 인기를 모은 *바 있는* 
원태연 감독의 풍부한 멜로 감성...
The rich sentiment of director 원태연 who has achieved 
fame with his poem illustrating love and parting...

In this sentence, "바" could mean "적", which is "the experience" or 
"the occurrence" particularly of the past. 
So if you want to translate "바 있는" in this context, 
I think simply using the past tense would be enough.

Hope some better replies will show up


----------



## Mallarme

Thank you for your detailed explanation.
I think I understand the meaning of the sentence, but I'm still not sure how to use 바...

Take a look at this sentence:

뜻하는 *바*가 분명하다 (the meaning is clear) which I got from the naver dictionary.

Is it the same 바?


----------



## microzenith

Yes... I agree that it can be quite confusing when you want to 
use "바" correctly, because it has more than one meaning and their 
definitions are somewhat ambiguous. Maybe it's better to start with
example sentences like you. 

뜻하는 *바*가 분명하다.
The "바" here is different from the one I tried to explain before. 
It's not about experiences of past. 
According to Naver dictionary, this one will be:
앞에서 말한 내용 그 자체나 일 따위를 나타내는 말.
(the subject itself which has been discussed/indicated earlier.)
Not so clear.. is it 
It'd be something like... "the meaning (of the thing that has been discussed/indicated earlier) is clear."
But to actually use it, I think reading many examples would help.
You're already using Naver dictionary, so look out for more examples there. You'll also find some other meanings of "바".


----------

